# Bodymax CF376A Lat Attachment



## iidrjones (Dec 31, 2012)

I've just bought the Bodymax CF376R power rack with the lat attachment, but the lat attachment was delivered without an instruction manual.

Normally, I'd crack on and figure it out as I go, but with it being exercise equipment it might not be the safest option.

I rang powerhouse fitness up to see if they could email me a copy (free and instant) but the product information team said they couldn't and I would have to go through the service department, who aren't available until Thursday with it being the new year.

Just wondered if anyone on here has the same attachment for a CF376R, or a similar one for a CF375/CF475 power rack which they could email me/post a link on here to save me waiting? Getting itchy feet from not training haha.
​


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Just crack on and figure it out, make sure it's bolted up and you've used all the bits. Try it out with little or no weight to see if it's okay and away you go.


----------



## iidrjones (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll give it a crack tomorrow anyway regardless. Just thought i'd post incase anyone did have one on hand 

Worst case I can just take it apart and re-do it with a manual after Thursday if its wrong.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How hard can it be?

I never read instructions anyway out of principle.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Never ever follow instructions, its a sign of weekness.

Get picture of it and zoom in to each part.

If you do ever refer to instructions dont for gods sake let a woman see you, will never live it down.


----------



## iidrjones (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol cheers for the advice guys. Tried building it using the picture, only trouble I've got is with the layout of the cables in the tracks.

Who ever thought adding an attachment to a power rack would be more difficult than fixing cars...


----------



## iidrjones (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally managed to get it all set up minus the instruction! Can't wait to test it now!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

iidrjones said:


> Finally managed to get it all set up minus the instruction! Can't wait to test it now!


Can just picture it looking like a 2 burner gas BBQ or something now.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

iidrjones said:


> Finally managed to get it all set up minus the instruction! Can't wait to test it now!


Well done you passed the man test, have a snickers.


----------



## iidrjones (Dec 31, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Can just picture it looking like a 2 burner gas BBQ or something now.


To be fair if it doesn't work as a lat attachment but will let me burn some steaks it's a win win!



monkeybiker said:


> Well done you passed the man test, have a snickers.


Never had any doubts. And never mind snickers, got myself a Yorkie!


----------

